# Re-Map Channels



## nmaterna (Aug 13, 2015)

Would be nice to be able to remap channel numbers from say Charter's numbering layout to say Dish TV's. So if Charter's 787 Fox News HD remap
it to Dish's 205 for Fox News. This would make it easier in cutting the cable. Mainly Wife wouldn't be upset. Ha Ha.


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldn't mind this myself. 

But I worry it's one of those features that we don't get because it would frustrate the average user and annoy the cable companies because some channels pay to be in certain parts of the lineup.

The shopping channels already dislike that you can delete them off your channel list.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

People use to request this all the time when clear QAM was prevalent. TiVo never acted on it. And now that clear QAM is pretty much gone (most cable companies encrypt everything now) they have even less incentive to do this.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Having come from Directv, who had some logic behind their channel lineup to now Charter, who's channel number seems like it's done by throwing darts at a list of channels to decide their number, I would LOVE to see this.

Add me to the list for this.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I do wonder if there is some kind of legal barrier to TiVo doing something like this. I don't know all the requirements of getting a CableCard device certified, but one of them might be that the device cannot override the CableCard's channel map. Though technically, a Tuning Adapter overrides a CableCard's channel map with a channel map of its own, so I don't know.


----------

